# للمتمكنين فقط



## ساره11 (25 مارس 2013)

دعونا نرى التنبؤ التالي في سفر التثنية 18 :18 أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ.
نقاط النقاش 
أولا نجد كلمة مِثْلَكَ (أي مثل موسى ) و هذه النبوأة يمكن أن تنطبق على أي نبي من أنبياء الكتاب. سليمان , أشعياء , حزقيال , دانيال , هوشع , يوئيل , ملاخي , يوحنا... الخ عليهم السلام . ذلك أنهم جميعا يهود مثلما هم أنبياء. فلماذا لا تكون هذه النبوءة خاصة بأحد هؤلاء الأنبياء هذا أولاً

ثانياً يسوع لا يشبه موسى عليهم السلام فإن عيسى هو الإله المتجسد, ولكن موسى لم يكن إلهاً
و ان موت يسوع عليه السلام من أجل خطايا العالم. لكن موسى عليه السلام لم يمت من أجل خطايا العالم وان المسيح ذهب إلى الجحيم لثلاثة أيام. ولكن موسى لم يكلف بالذهاب إلى الجحيم اذاً موسى ليس مثل يسوع عليهم السلام 


قلت : أن عيسى لا يشبه موسى , بمقتضى عقيدتكم , فإن عيسى هو الإله المتجسد, ولكن موسى لم يكن إلهاً , أهذا حق؟.

أجاب : نعم.

قلت : بناء على ذلك فإن عيسى لا يشبه موسى. ثانياً . بمقتضى عقيدتكم , مات عيسى من أجل خطايا العالم. لكن موسى لم يمت من أجل خطايا العالم. أهذا حق؟.

أجاب : نعم.

فقلت: لذلك فإن عيسى لا يشبه موسى. ثالثاً. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ذهب المسيح إلى الجحيم لثلاثة أيام. ولكن موسى لم يكلف بالذهاب إلى الجحيم. أهذا حق؟.

أجاب : نعم.

و استنتجت : إذن عيسى لم يكن مثل موسى. و لكن أيها القس هذه ليست حقائق غامضة , بل حقائق مكشوفة .

 دعنا نتكلم في الامور الدقيقة في حياة موسى ويسوع .

1- الأب والأم : كان لموسى والدان ( واخذ عمرام بوكابد عمته وزوجة له فولدت له هارون وموسى)(خروج:20:6) . وكذلك محمد كان له أم وأب . لكن المسيح كان له أم فقط وليس أب بشري 

2- الميلاد المعجز : إن موسى ومحمد ولدا ولادة طبيعية. مثال ذلك , الاقتران الطبيعي بين رجل و امرأة. ولكن يسوع ولد بمعجزة مميزة.

3- عقد الزواج : لقد تزوج موسى و محمد وأنجبا أولاد. ولكن يسوع ظل أعزبا كل أيام حياته .

قلت : إذن يسوع ليس مثل موسى . بل محمد مثل موسى.

4- مملكة تهتم بالأمور الأخروية: إن موسى ومحمد كانا نبيين , مثلما كانا زعيمين. و أعني بالنبوة : الإنسان الذي يوحى إليه برسالة إلهية لإرشاد الناس. أما الزعيم . فأعني به , الإنسان الذي له سلطان وقيادة على شعبه. سواء كان متوجاً كملك أو لا . فإذا اقتدر إنسان على توقيع عقوبة الإعدام مثلاً والحكم بين الناس ..فهو زعيم.

و لقد كان موسى يملك هذا السلطان, فقد أمر بإعدام عباد العجل(خروج:32: 26 )..

و كذلك محمد كان له سلطان في الحكم بين الناس. أما المسيح فإنه ينتمي إلى الصنف الآخر من الأنبياء.

ومن هنا فإن يسوع  ليس مثل موسى , لكن محمد مثل موسى.

5- لا شريعة جديدة : إن موسى ومحمد أتيا بشرعة جديدة و أحكام جديدة لشعبيهما .

و أن موسى جاء بالوصايا العشرة وطقوس جديدة شاملة لهداية الناس.

و جاء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, إلى شعب يغط بالجهالة, اشتهروا بوأد البنات, مدمنون للخمر , عبدة أوثان مولعون بالقمار والميسر.

في وسط هذه الصحراء فإن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يقول ( توماس كاريل ) : قد شرف الذين اتبعوه فجعلهم حاملي مشاعل النور والعلم.

أما بخصوص المسيح كان يحاول دائما أن يثبت لليهود الذين كانوا يتهمونه بالتجديف , بأنه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة, فيقول : لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء , ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل. (متي 5: 17 ).

و بعبارة أخرى أنه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة أو أي أحكام جديدة على الإطلاق. إنما جاء ليكمل الشريعة القديمة.

وباختصار فأنه لم ينشئ دين جديد , مثل ما فعل موسى و محمد.

6- كيف كان رحيلهم : إن كلاً من موسى و محمد, قد توفاهم الله وفاة طبيعية. لكن وفقا للعقيدة المسيحية , فإن المسيح مات شر ميتة بقتله على الصليب


من ثمّ فإن يسوع ليس مثل موسى ولكن محمد مثل موسى.

7- المقام السماوي : إن كلاً من محمد وموسى يرقد الآن في قبره على الأرض , ولكن طبقا لتعاليمكم فإن المسيح يجلس الآن ( عن يمين قوة الرب ) .(لوقا 22 : 69 ).



 و من ثمّ فإن يسوع ليس مثل موسى , بل محمد مثل موسى.



 للآن ما تناولناه , إنما للبرهنة فقط على موضوع واحد من هذه النبوءة كلها, ذلك بالتحقيق في كلمة ( مثلك) , أي مثل موسى. إن النبوءة أوسع من ذلك بكثير , تقول النبوءة ( أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك و أجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به). (التثنية 18:18).

يجب التركيز على عبارة (من وسط إخوتهم, مثلك). إن الخطاب موجه لموسى , وشعبه اليهود كشخصية معينة . عندما تقول النبوءة من (إخوتهم ), تعني يقينا العرب .

إننا نعلم أنه يتحدث عن إبراهيم , وكان لإبراهيم زوجتان سارة وهاجر , ولدت هاجر لإبراهيم ولدا . إنه الابن البكر لإبراهيم كما يقول الكتاب المقدس ودعا إبراهيم اسم ابنه الذي ولدته هاجر إسماعيل) . (التكوين16 :15).

وحتى الثالثة عشر من العمر فإن إسماعيل بقي الابن الوحيد لإبراهيم, ولقد وهب الله إبراهيم ابنا آخر من سارة اسماه إسحاق.

العرب واليهود :

إذا كان إسماعيل وإسحاق أبناء الوالد نفسه ( إبراهيم) , وهو ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس. إذن هما أخوان , وهكذا فإن الشعوب التي نشأت من سلالتهما , إخوة بالمعنى المجازي. إن أبناء إسحاق هم اليهود , وأبناء إسماعيل هم العرب, وهو ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس أيضا.

ويؤكد حقيقة هذه الأخوة بالنسب (و أمام جميع إخوته يسكن ).(تكوين16 :12 ).

وعن وفاة إسماعيل تقول التوراة ( وهذه سنة حياة إسماعيل , مئة وسبع وثلاثون سنة, و أسلم روحه و مات و انضم إلى قومه. و سكنوا من حويلة إلى آشور التي أمام مصر حينما تجيء نحو آشور. أمام جميع إخوته)).(تكوين 25: 17).

إن أبناء إسماعيل هم إخوة لأبناء إسحاق . وبنفس النمط . فإن محمد من قوم هم إخوة بني إسرائيل , ذلك أنه من سلالة إسماعيل (العرب). مثل ما تنبأت عنه التوراة ( أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم).

بل تذكر النبوءة بوضوح أن النبي الآتي الذي هو مثل موسى , والذي سيبعثه الله , ليس من بني إسرائيل, لأن التوراة لم تقل من بين أنفسهم). بل قالت من وسط إخوتهم). من ثمّ فإن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , هو الذي من وسط إخوتهم.

* و أجعل كلامي في فمه :

تستأنف النبؤة قولها ( و أجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه). ماذا تعني النبوءة (واجعل كلامي في فمه).

إن السيرة النبوية تحدثنا , أن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, عندما بلغ من العمر أربعين عاما حينما كان يتعبد في غار حراء, الذي يبعد حوالي ثلاثة أميال عن مكة المكرمة. في هذا الغار نزل إليه جبريل و أمره بلسان عربي قائلاً : اقرأ , امتلأ النبي خوفاً ورعباً منه, فأجاب ما أنا بقارئ , فرد جبريل عليه السلام : أقرأ .
ثم أعاد الأمر عليه قائلاً {اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ * خَلَقَ الْإِنسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ * اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الْأَكْرَمُ * الَّذِي عَلَّمَ بِالْقَلَمِ * عَلَّمَ الْإِنسَانَ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ} [العلق : 1: 5 ] أدرك النبي أن ما يريده منه الملاك هو أن يعيد نفس الكلمات التي وضعها في فمه. ثم توالى نزول القرآن, في الثلاثة والعشرين سنة من حياة النبوة, نزل جبريل بالقرآن الكريم على قلب محمد ليكون من الرسل.

أليس هذا تصديق حرفي لما جاء في نبوءة الكتاب المقدس. إن القرآن الكريم هو في الحقيقة إنجاز النبوءة موسى . أنه الرسول الأمي .

وضع جبريل الملاك كلام الله في فمه باللفظ والمعنى و استظهره الرسول كما أنزل.

إن اعتكاف الرسول في الغار والطريقة التي انزل إليه بها القران بواسطة جبريل , وكون الرسول أمياً لا يعرف الكتابة ولا القراءة . إنما هي إنجاز لنبوءة أخرى , في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( أو يدفع الكتاب لمن لا يعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا أعرف الكتابة ).

ومن ألزم ما يجب أن تعرفه هو أنه لم يكن هنالك نسخة عربية من الكتاب المقدس في القرن السادس الميلادي , أي حينما كان محمد حياً . فضلاً على ذلك فإنه أمي , يقول القرآن عنه : (فَآمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ النَّبِيِّ الأُمِّيِّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِاللّهِ وَكَلِمَاتِهِ) [ الأعراف : 158 ]. 

أترون كيف تنطبق هذه الرؤية على محمد كانطباق القفاز في اليد ومن كان متمكن فليناقش


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 مارس 2013)

هذا غيث من فيض :
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display-html/10716
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192379
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170076
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114319
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158035

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...fter-Jesus-05-Chapter-4-Similar-to-Moses.html


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2013)

اهلا وسهلا بيكى اولا اختى الحبيبه----
 دى من الإجابات الى حبيتها اوى لما كنت بقراء عن  الموضوع ده...الرب معكى..
*يعترض المسلمون بقولهم أن تثنيه 18:18 (اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به) هي نبوءة تنطبق على محمد بن عبدالله وليس على السيد المسيح له المجد ويطلبون إلينا أن نجيب على أسئلتهم وتدور حول ما يلي:
*

*لماذا قال من وسط اخوتهم و لم يقل منكم رغم ان المسيح عليه السلام من بنى اسرائيل ؟؟
*
*حول كلمة مثلك اى مثل موسى فهل المسيح مثل موسى ؟؟؟
*

*قبل أن أوضح أمر هذه النبوءة من سفر تثنية الاشتراع طلبت إلى بعض المسلمين أن يجيبوني:
*

*ماذا سيفعل هذا النبي عندما يأتي؟!
*

*ما هي صفاته وما هي رسالته وما هي أعماله كما وردت في سفر الخروج؟ (وإن لم تجد شيئا في سفر الخروج فابحث في أسفار الكتاب المقدس كله، لا مانع عندي).
*

*أي كيف تنطبق تنبؤات الكتاب المقدس وأوصافه المختلفة للنبي الآتي - كيف تنطبق على محمد بن عبدالله؟
*



*فلم يكن منهم إلا أن أوردوا لي ما يلي:
*

*صفات الرسول مذكوره فى ذات النص :
*

*كلاهما ولد ولادة طبيعية من أب و أم
*
*كلاهما زعيم لقومه
*
*كلاهما تزوج و انجب
*
*كلاهما مات و دفن
*
*هل المسيح مثل موسى فى شيئ من ذلك ؟؟
*



*وهنا أبدأ جوابي باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، الإله الواحد
*



*أوضحتم أن صفات محمد بن عبدالله التي هو فيها "مثل" موسى فتعرف عليه متى جاء ونؤمن بانه النبي النتظر هي:
*

*أنه من أب وأم مثل موسى،
*

*ومات مثل موسى،
*

*وأنه تزوج مثل موسى وأنجب مثل موسى.
*

*ولكنكم لم تجدوا صفات نبوية ولا أحداث محمدية تتوافق مع تنبؤات الكتاب المقدس.
*

*وأنتم أغفلتم حقيقة مهمة جدا وهي أن الله روح والذي يعبد الله فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يعبده لا بالماديات والمحسوسات والزواج والنكاح والإنجاب.
*



*أما أنا فأقول إن الآية تنطبق انطباقا رائعا سَلِساً ومُعْجِزا على السيد المسيح وإليك كيف.
*

*أولا: يجب إيراد نص الفقرة كاملا فسيوضح المشكلة كلها وينهيها ببساطة بالغة ولكنني لن أكتفي بذلك. إقرأ النص سفر التثنية الإصحاح 18، آيات 15-18. (في بداية الفقرة موسى يكلم الشعب بأقوال الله ثم يتحول الكلام على لسان الله مرددا ما قاله الله له).
*
*"(15) يُقيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إلهُكَ نبيّا مثلي مِنْ وَسْطِكَ، مِنْ إخوَتِكَ، فَلَهُ تَسْمَعونْ، (16) وَفْقاً لِكُلِّ ما سألْتَهُ الرَّبَّ إلَهَكَ في حوريبْ، في يومِ الاجتماع قائلا: " لَنْ أواصِلَ سَماعَ صَوتِ الرَّبِّ إلهيَ ولَنْ أرى بَعْدَ الآنَ هذه النار العظيمة، لِئلا أموت. (17) فقالَ لِيَ الرَّبّ: قد أحسنوا فيما قالوا. (18) سأقيم لهم نبيّاً مِنْ وَسْطِ إخوَتِهِم مِثْلَكَ، وّأجعَلُ كلامي في فَمِهِ، فيُخاطبهم بِكُلِّ ما آمُرُهُ بِهِ باسمي، فإنّي أحاسِبُهُ عَلَيْه".
*

*لاحِظ يا أخي أن موسى يقول لبني إسرائيل ان النبي من وسطهم أي من وسط إسرائيل فقل لي من الذي جاء وسط إسرائيل محمد الذي جاء في مكة العربية وسكانها عرب وثنيون أم المسيح الذي جاء في بيت لحم اليهودية وسط يهود؟! "من وسطك من أخوتك"، المعنى لا يحتمل التفسير المجازي يا أخي وإلا فماذا يقصد ب"من وسطك" مجازيا؟! من معدتك أم من وسط ماذا؟! فمن الواضح بلا جدال أو نقاش عقيم أن موسى يقول لشعب إسرائيل نبيا من وسطك انت يا إسرائيل ويؤكد من أخوتك وهي تأكيد على من وسطك. أما الآية 18 فهي مجرد تكرار وتأكيد للآية 15 باختصار إذ لا داعي للتكرار المسهب فيقول من وسط أخوتك فلا داعي للتلاعب بكلمات النص الواضح. ثم يقول ان الله سيمنحهم إياه أي سيمنح بني إسرائيل نبيا (ولاحظ أن محمد بن عبدالله أقر بأنه نبي للعرب جاء بالكتاب بالعربية فلا تكون لهم حجة أن الكتاب أعجمي فلا يفقهون معناه بل هو عربي من نبي عربي لأمة أمية (أي أمة بلا كتاب مقدس) وعليه فمحمد نفسه لم يقل أنه من بني إسرائيل ولا هو من شعب بني إسرائيل وعليه فالآية لا تنطبق عليه بحال وذلك بكلمات محمد بن عبدالله نفسه وإلا فإنكم تناقضون القرآن الذي تؤمنون به). ولاحظ أيضا أن النبي سيمنحه الله لبني إسرائيل وفقا لطلب موسى فأخبرني لطفا: موسى الذي كرّس حياته من أجل إخراج شعب بني إسرائيل من عبودبة مصر ليعود إلى أرض الميعاد ويعيش شعبا مقدسا لله، أتراه سيطلب إلى الله أن يمنحه ويمنح شعبه المختار نبيا من شعب آخر وثني لا يعرف الله يقوم ليهدي العرب والقرشيين ويؤلبهم على اليهود بني إسرائيل بني الشعب الذي كرس حياته لبنائه وتحريره؟! لعمري، إن هذا لمن الغباء والحماقة أن أمضي حياتي أتعب وأشقى لأبني بيتا ثم أسأل الله في صلاتي أن يمنحني ابنا عاقا جاهلا يهدم بيديه ما قضيت عمري في بنائه؟! المر لا يحتاج إلا بعض المنطق إن انعدم الإيمان؟!؟!
*
*أما الآية 16 فهي تعبير عن خوف الشعب من عظمة الرب إذ رأوا على جبل الله حوريب (سيناء) كيف أشع وجه موسى لدى رؤيته وجه الله فقُتِلَ كل من شاهد وجه موسى المشعّ حتى اضطر موسى إلى تغطية وجهه وحجبه عنهم. فقالوا كيف ننال بعد موت موسى وصايا الرب وتعاليمه (فموسى كان الوسيط بين الله والشعب) هنا جاء الوعد بالنبي الآخر الذي مثل موسى الذي سيكون وسيطا بين الشعب والله فيعلم الشعب وصايا الله دون ان يموتوا لمعاينتهم مجد الرب. أما هذا الوسيط فهو المسيح الذي هو من وسط إسرائيل لأنه يهودي ومن أخوتهم لأنه من عائلة ونسل يهوذا أحد الأسباط (والأخوة) الاثني عشر أبناء يعقوب أبناء اسحق أبناء إبراهيم.
*

*ثانيا. لنقرأ معا إنجيل يوحنا 1، 21-27. هنا الحديث يدور بين يوحنا المعمدان وبين اليهود الصادقين الذين ينتظرون حلول النبي الذي وعدهم به موسى والذي دلتهم العلامات على قرب مجيئه. "فسألوه: من أنتَ؟ أنتَ إيليا؟! قال: لست إياه. أأنتَ النبي؟ (الذي مثل موسى) قال لا. فقالوا من أنتَ فنحمل الجواب إلى الذين أرسلونا؟ ماذا تقول في نفسك؟ قال: أنا صوتُ منادٍ في البرية: قَوِّموا طريق الربّ.كما قال النبي أشعيا. وكان المرسلون من الفريسيين. فسألوه أيضا: إذا لم تكن المسيح ولا إيليا ولا النبي، فلمَ تعمّد إذا؟! أجابهم يوحنا: أنا أعمد بالماء وبينكم من لا تعرفونه ذاك الآتي بعدي، مَنْ لستُ أهلا لأن أفكَ سوار حذائه".
*
*لاحظ أن يوحنا اوضح أن "بينكم من لا تعرفونه" أي المسيح النبي الذي مثل موسى هو بينهم أي جاء ولكنهم لا يعرفونه.
*

*ثالثا. يوحنا 12، 49-50: "لأني لم أتكلم من عندي بل الآبُ الذي أرسلني هو الذي أوصاني بما أقول وأتكلّم وأنا أعلم أنَّ وصيّته حياةٌ أبدية فما أتكلّمُ بِهِ أنا أتكلّم به كما قاله لي الآب". فهذا يا صديقي تحقيق لقول تثنية الاشتراع " وّأجعَلُ كلامي في فَمِهِ، فيُخاطبهم بِكُلِّ ما آمُرُهُ بِهِ باسمي".
*

*رابعا. أعمال الرسل 3، 22-23. وهي كلمات القديس بطرس شارحا ومفسرا لليهود أن يسوع هو المسيح وهو النبي الموعود به وتحديدا مستشهدا بالآية من سفر تثنية الاشتراع 15-18 فيقول القديس بطرس: "فلقد قال موسى: سيقيم لكم الرب إلهكم من بين إخوتكم نبيا مثلي، فإليه أصغوا في جميع ما يقال لكم، ومن لم يستمع لذلك النبي، يستأصل من بين الشعب". فقد بين بطرس لليهود أن الآية تمت وتحققت في المسيح.
*

*خامسا. أعمال الرسل 7، 20-45. (أعتذر عن إيرادها كاملة هنا لتجنب الإطالة) وهي تحوي مقارنة رائعة بين أحداث حياة موسى وأحداث حياة المسيح وخاصة الآية 37 التي يستشهد فيها مرة أخرى بالآية قيد البحث ليثبت أنها تحققت في المسيح يسوع. فيظهر هنا موسى بأنه صورة مسبقة ليسوع فهو يأتي بالخلاص (آية 25) وهو رئيس وحرر (35) ويجري الآيات والأعاجيب (آية 36) وهو وسيط بين الناس والله (38) وهو يلقى معارضة الشعب (2+ و27+). فيسوع أتى بالخلاص من نير عبودية الخطيئة كما أتى موسى الشعب بالخلاص من نير عبودية مصر. ويسوع هو رئيس ومحرر لأنه خلص من سلطان الخطيئة (وكتب سبب موته فوق الصليب: هذا هو ملك اليهود) وموسى هو رئيس ومحرر. وموسى ويسوع اجترحا المعجزات والأعاجيب. وموسى ويسوع وسيطين بين الله والناس وموسى ويسوع لاقيا معارضة بني إسرائيل.
*
*فكما ترى أن التشابه بين موسى وعيسى كبير جدا ويغطي مجمل أحداث حياتهما وهي أمور روحانية تليق بالله وأنبيائه لا أمورا مادية جسدية لا تليق إلا بالعبيد.
*

*سادسا. أقدم لك فيما يلي قراءة عاجلة ومختصرة لبعض أحداث حياة موسى وحياة يسوع حتى، إن بقي لديك شك بعد كل ما أوردته لك من إثباتات وبراهين، أفقأ عينيك بنور الحق وأخرس لسانك بصوت الحقيقة وأنير عقلك بالنور الحقيقي الذي من عند الله وكلمته الأزلي المتجسد يسوع المسيح ربنا وبإرشاد روح قدسه. سأعتذر عن الشرح والإسهاب إلا فيما ندر فالآيات تتحدث من تلقاء نفسها.
*
*1. خروج 4، 12: "والآن فاذهب، فإني أكون مع فمك وأعلمك ما تتكلم به".
*
*متى 10، 19-20: "فلا يهمكم حين تسلَمون كيف تتكلمون او ماذا تقولون، فسيلقَى إليكم في تلك الساعة ما تتكلمون به. فلستم أنتم المتكلمين، بل روح أبيكم يتكلم بلسانكم".
*
*2. خروج 4، 19: "قال الرب لموسى بمِدْيَن: اذهب فارجع إلى مصر فإنه مات جميع الناس الذين يطلبون نفسَكَ".
*
*متى 2، 20: فقال ملاك الرب ليوسف: "قم فخذ الصبي وأمه واذهب إلى أرض إسرائيل، فقد مات من كان يريد إهلاك الطفل".
*
*3. خروج 4، 30-31: "وخاطبهم هارون بجميع الكلام الذي كلّم الربُّ به موسى، وصنع الآيات على عيون الشعب. فآمن الشعب وفهم انَّ الرب قد افتقد بني إسرائيل ورأى مذلتهم، وجثوا له ساجدين".
*
*يوحنا 2، 11: "هذه أولى آيات يسوع أتى بها في قانا الجليل، فأظهر مجده فآمن به تلاميذه". فكما ترى موسى ويسوع أتيا بالمعجزات فآمن بهم الناس وصدقوا رسالتهم. فأين محمد بن عبدالله من المعجزات؟! ألم يعذر عن تقديمها بحجة أن أحدا ممن رأى المعجزات لم يصدق بها؟! فكيف يشبه موسى إن لم يأتي بالمعجزات الخارقة التي أتى بها موسى وكانت أهم الأحداث الذي صبغت حياة موسى؟!
*
*4. خروج 8، 15: "فقالت السحرة لفرعون: هذه اصبع الله. وتقسّى قلب فرعون فلم يسمع لهما، كما قال الرب.
*
*لو 11، 20: كلمات المسيح بعد طرد الشياطين من نفس ممسوس: "وأما إذا كنتُ بإصبع الله أطرد الشياطين فقد وافاكم ملكوت الله".
*
*5. خروج 12، 10-15: يوصي الرب موسى والشعب، بعد أكل الفطير الذي هو خبز بلا خمير، يوصيهم بالاحتفال بعيد الفصح وهو ذبح العجل وأكل لحمه وكيف يجب أن يرشوا من دم الحمل على أبوابهم فتكون علامة لملاك الرب فيعبر عنهم وعن بيوتهم ولا يقتل أبكارهم بل يقتل أبكار المصريين.
*
*1 قورنتس 5، 7: "طهروا أنفسكم من الخميرة القديمة لتكونوا عجينا جديدا لأنكم فطير. فقد ذُبح حَمَلُ فصحنا وهو المسيح".
*
*6. خروج 14، 5 وتابع: هي قصة عبور البحر التي تعرفونها وهي دليل رمزي لما سيحققه المسيح بموته وقيامته. فعبور البحر بالنسبة للشعب الإسرائيلي هو موت عن حياة العبودية وخروجه منه حيا هو قيامة لحياة جديدة: حياة الحرية. فبعد عبور البحر لم يعد فرعون قادرا على ملاحقتهم وذبحهم أو استعبادهم بل انتهت نهائيا معاناة الشعب العبراني طيلة قرون في مصر ونالوا حرية أبناء الله وهو بالتمام ما فعله المسيح بموته وقيامته فولدنا للحياة الأبدية: حياة الحرية وحياة أبناء الله.
*
*7. خروج 16: تروي لنا المن والسلوى الذي منحه الله لشعب إسرائيل في البرية فالمن هو الخبز الذي أنزله الله من السماء ليحيي شعب إسرائيل فلا يموت جوعا.
*
*يوحنا 6، 27-37: "أنتم تطلبونني، لا لأنكم رأيتم الآيات، بل لأنكم أكلتم الخبز وشبعتم. لا تعملوا للطعام الذي يفنى بل اعملوا للطعام الذي يبقى فيصير حياة أبدية. ذاك الذي يعطيكموه ابن الإنسان فهو الذي ثبته الآب، الله نفسه، بختمه... أنا خبز الحياة من يُقبِل إليَّ فلن يجوع ومن يؤمن بي فلن يعطش أبدا". المسيح هو المن الجديد المن الحقيقي الذي يأكل منه لا يموت.
*
*8. خروج 17: يروي حادثة إخراج الماء من الصخرة.
*
*1 قورنتس 10، 3-4 (يتحدث القديس بولس عن أهل إسرائيل برفقة موسى): كلهم أكلوا طعاما روحيا واحدا (المن) وكلهم شربوا شرابا روحيا واحد. فقد كانوا يشربون من صخرة روحية تتبعهم وهذه الصخرة هي المسيح.
*
*9. خروج 24، 6-11 يروي لنا الله الذي يبرم عهدا مع شعبه بدم الحملان (عيد الأضحى).
*
*متى 26، 28: "فهذا هو دمي، دم العهد يراق من أجل جماعة الناس لغفران الخطايا". العهد (الجديد) لا بدم الحملان بل بدم المسيح كلمة الله وابنه الأزلي، دم الحمل الإلهي عهد أبدي تنتهي به وعنده تقادم الحملان للعهد القديم ويبدأ العهد الجديد.
*
*10. خروج، 34، 28: "وأقام موسى هناك عند الرب أربعين يوما وأربعين ليلة، لا يأكل خبزا ولا يشرب ماء، فكتب على اللوحين كلام العهد، الكلمات العشر".
*
*متى 4، 2: "فصام أربعين يوما وأربعين ليلة حتى جاع.
*
*11. خروج 12، 46: في الحديث عن كيفية الاحتفال بعيد الفصح وأكل الحمل الذبيح: "وعظما لا تكسروا منه".
*
*يوحنا 19، 33. 36: "أما يسوع فلمّا وصلوا إليه ورأوه قد مات، لم يكسروا ساقيه... فقد كان هذا ليتم الكتاب: لن يُكْسَرَ له عظم".
*
*12. أما قمة التوافق والتطابق بين أحداث النبيين الذين يشبهان بعضهما فهي الحية النحاسية التي رفعها موسى بأمر الله على خشبة فكان كل من نظر إليها من بني إسرائيل الذين حلت عليهم اللعنة شفي وبرئ وعاش. فهي صورة مسبقة للمسيح الذي سيرفع إلى الصليب فكل من نظر إليه (بعين الإيمان وآمن به) كتب له الخلاص والحياة الأبدية.
*

*اللهم اشهد أنني لم آتهم بشيء من عندي ولا بتفسير مما ليس منك وفي كتابك المقدس بل إنني بلسانك تكلمتُ وبروح قدسك استعنتُ فاهدي من تشاء إنك أنت هادي القلوب ومرشد العقول. آمين.
*​


----------



## ساره11 (25 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> هذا غيث من فيض :
> http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display-html/10716
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192379
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170076
> ...



أخي في كل روابط فيضيك انت لا تثبت ان هذه الرواية ليسوع عليه السلام وانما انها تخص بني اسرائيل فحسب كلامك يمكن أن تنطبق على أي نبي من أنبياء الكتاب. سليمان , أشعياء , حزقيال , دانيال , هوشع , يوئيل , ملاخي , يوحنا... الخ عليهم السلام


----------



## الياس السرياني (25 مارس 2013)

هل لنا يا سارة بتفسير مسيحي معتمد لـ (مثلك)

بدل تفاسيرك الشخصية الخيالية؟!!

اتفضلي...


----------



## ساره11 (25 مارس 2013)

إن اعتكاف الرسول في الغار والطريقة التي انزل إليه بها القران بواسطة جبريل , وكون الرسول أمياً لا يعرف الكتابة ولا القراءة . إنما هي إنجاز لنبوءة أخرى , في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( أو يدفع الكتاب لمن لا يعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا أعرف الكتابة ).


----------



## الياس السرياني (25 مارس 2013)

ساره11 قال:


> إن اعتكاف الرسول في الغار والطريقة التي انزل إليه بها القران بواسطة جبريل , وكون الرسول أمياً لا يعرف الكتابة ولا القراءة . إنما هي إنجاز لنبوءة أخرى , في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( أو يدفع الكتاب لمن لا يعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا أعرف الكتابة ).





ان كانت هذه هي اجابتك على :



الياس السرياني قال:


> هل لنا يا سارة بتفسير مسيحي معتمد لـ (مثلك)
> 
> بدل تفاسيرك الشخصية الخيالية؟!!
> 
> اتفضلي...





فقد اخترتِ لنفسك عقيم الجدل

وتعمد عدم الفهم للوصول الى الحقيقة وعليه:

سلامأ سلاما....


----------



## grges monir (25 مارس 2013)

لاتعليق 
على هذا الجهل المميت 
بتفسر الكتاب المقدس منين حضرتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ظريفة قوى التفاسير دى انا افسر قرانك من خلال افكارى وانت العكس ههههههههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 مارس 2013)

لم يستهويني العنوان فانا اقرا المواضيع التي تكتب باسم ساره 11 للفضول ليس اكثر
وهنا هذا الموضوع ولا توجد اي معلومه عن اولياته 
يرجى يا اخ او اخت ساره11 توضيح لمن هذا الحوار لطفاااااااااااااااا
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 مارس 2013)

كان هذا اولا
اما ثانيا 
المكتوب هنا مدعاة للسخريه اكثر من النقاش
ولا يحتاج الى المتمكين كما مكتوب
فلنقرا اولا وبعدها نناقش ثانيا نقطه تلو الاخرى..........!!!!
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 مارس 2013)

قلت : أن عيسى لا يشبه موسى , بمقتضى عقيدتكم , فإن عيسى هو الإله المتجسد, ولكن موسى لم يكن إلهاً , أهذا حق؟.

اذن لما المقارنه بين انسان واله ...؟؟؟!!!
والجواب معروف
المقارنه هنا لاثبات تشابه ولو بسيط بين النبي موسى ومن يدعي النبوءه محمد
ولناخذ ماجاء بالمحادثه
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 مارس 2013)

دعنا نتكلم في الامور الدقيقة في حياة موسى ويسوع .

1- الأب والأم : كان لموسى والدان ( واخذ عمرام بوكابد عمته وزوجة له فولدت له هارون وموسى)(خروج:20:6) . وكذلك محمد كان له أم وأب . لكن المسيح كان له أم فقط وليس أب بشري 


وهشام المهندس له اب وام واعتقد الكثير من البشر كذلك
اذن هو يشبه النبي موسى وكثيرين ايضا هذا يعني نحن انبياء​​


----------



## AdmanTios (25 مارس 2013)

*سلام المسيح لجميع الأحباء

1 - الموضوع تم دحضُه من قبل بتاريخ قديم جداً
لسنه 2006 بواسطة " My Rock " من هنا

2 - ما الدليل علي أمُيه محمد ؟؟
محمد ليس أمي !!!!! من هنا

3 - موضوع مُرفق أيضاً للإستذادة من يود من الأحباء
عن " سلسلة نبوات عن محمد والمسلمين فى الكتاب المقدس ،سفر الخروج . "

مُتابع*


----------



## ساره11 (25 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> دعنا نتكلم في الامور الدقيقة في حياة موسى ويسوع .
> 
> 1- الأب والأم : كان لموسى والدان ( واخذ عمرام بوكابد عمته وزوجة له فولدت له هارون وموسى)(خروج:20:6) . وكذلك محمد كان له أم وأب . لكن المسيح كان له أم فقط وليس أب بشري
> 
> ...



لكن يسوع عليه السلام لم يكن لديه وهذا الحوار بين  القس ( فان هيردن ) وشاب مسلم


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 مارس 2013)

2- الميلاد المعجز : إن موسى ومحمد ولدا ولادة طبيعية. مثال ذلك , الاقتران الطبيعي بين رجل و امرأة. ولكن يسوع ولد بمعجزة مميزة.


هذا يثبت ان المسيح اله فلا توجد مقارنه
اما باقي البشر اكرر البشر فانه يولدون ولاده طبيعيه 

وهذا يدل ان النبي موسى بشرااا

ومحمد المدعي بشراا ايضا


وهشام المهندس ايضا من البشر حسب نفس المعادله والحوار

وهذه ثاني نقطه تثبت ان هشام هو نبي

حسب المحادثه​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 مارس 2013)

ساره11 قال:


> لكن يسوع عليه السلام لم يكن لديه وهذا الحوار بين  القس ( فان هيردن ) وشاب مسلم




وجوابي هو لاثبات ان هشام المهندس نبي حسب هذه المحادثه التي قلت انها مدعاة للسخريه لاي انسان

ولنكمل باقي النقاط المضحكه
​


----------



## ساره11 (25 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> قلت : أن عيسى لا يشبه موسى , بمقتضى عقيدتكم , فإن عيسى هو الإله المتجسد, ولكن موسى لم يكن إلهاً , أهذا حق؟.
> 
> اذن لما المقارنه بين انسان واله ...؟؟؟!!!
> والجواب معروف
> ...



كيف تقارن بين خالق ومخلوق لا يوجد اي شبه بين الخالق والمخلوق


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 مارس 2013)

اليست هذه النقاط السبعه هي اساس النقاش وفي نهايتها

 بل محمد مثل موسى.
​


----------



## ساره11 (25 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> 2- الميلاد المعجز : إن موسى ومحمد ولدا ولادة طبيعية. مثال ذلك , الاقتران الطبيعي بين رجل و امرأة. ولكن يسوع ولد بمعجزة مميزة.
> 
> 
> هذا يثبت ان المسيح اله فلا توجد مقارنه
> ...



طيب آدم بس هشام المهندس ما عنده كتاب منزل من عند الله هشام المهندس لا يتبعه مليار شخص هشام المهند ليس أقوى شخصية بشرية في التاريخ (يسوع) لا يعتبر بشرية كون انه الهي 
فلا يمكنك المقارنة بين هشام المهندس وموسى ومحمد


----------



## ساره11 (25 مارس 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *سلام المسيح لجميع الأحباء
> 
> 1 - الموضوع تم دحضُه من قبل بتاريخ قديم جداً
> لسنه 2006 بواسطة " My Rock " من هنا
> ...



الآن تخبرني أن محمد غير أمي أريد دليل واحد أن محمد كاتب وقارئ لا نظريات


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 مارس 2013)

سانتظر الاجابه او نكمل الباقي

​اليست هذه النقاط السبعه هي اساس النقاش وفي نهايتها

 بل محمد مثل موسى.


----------



## ساره11 (25 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> سانتظر الاجابه او نكمل الباقي
> 
> ​اليست هذه النقاط السبعه هي اساس النقاش وفي نهايتها
> 
> بل محمد مثل موسى.



نعم وهنالك  في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( أو يدفع الكتاب لمن لا يعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا أعرف الكتابة ).
والتي تخص محمد بكل وضوح


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 مارس 2013)

ساره11 قال:


> طيب آدم بس هشام المهندس ما عنده كتاب منزل من عند الله هشام المهندس لا يتبعه مليار شخص هشام المهند ليس أقوى شخصية بشرية في التاريخ (يسوع) لا يعتبر بشرية كون انه الهي
> فلا يمكنك المقارنة بين هشام المهندس وموسى ومحمد




هذا ليس نقاشا نحن نجيب عن النقاط المكتوبه بالموضوع
وفي حال اجابتي على المشاركه هذه سيتشتت الموضوع الاصلي​


----------



## ساره11 (25 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> هذا ليس نقاشا نحن نجيب عن النقاط المكتوبه بالموضوع
> وفي حال اجابتي على المشاركه هذه سيتشتت الموضوع الاصلي​



انت حولت النقاش من الشبه بين الرسل الى التشبيه بهشام المهندس من دون منطق فهؤلاء لهم اتباع ودينات لا زالت قائمة على عكس هشام المهند


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 مارس 2013)

اذن النتيجه كما قلت 
هذه النقاط مدعاة للسخريه واي انسان بسيط يجيب عليها ضاحكا
وعذرا انا ملتزم بالموضوع نفسه ولا اخرج عن مافيه
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس انسان بشر وليس نبيا
لكن اذا كانت النبؤة مقياسها مذكور بهذه النقاط هنا فهذا يعني اني من الانبياء
​


----------



## ساره11 (25 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اذن النتيجه كما قلت
> هذه النقاط مدعاة للسخريه واي انسان بسيط يجيب عليها ضاحكا
> وعذرا انا ملتزم بالموضوع نفسه ولا اخرج عن مافيه
> ​



لكن هذه النبوءة لاتدل على يسوع فهي تدل على شخص بشري مرسل من عند الله اليس كذلك


----------



## ساره11 (25 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> هشام المهندس انسان بشر وليس نبيا
> لكن اذا كانت النبؤة مقياسها مذكور بهذه النقاط هنا فهذا يعني اني من الانبياء
> ​



لكن انت لا يجعل الله فمه في فمك (لا يأتيك الوحي )


----------



## AdmanTios (25 مارس 2013)

ساره11 قال:


> الآن تخبرني أن محمد غير أمي أريد دليل واحد أن محمد كاتب وقارئ لا نظريات



*الأخت الفاضلة ساره11
دونما الدخول في جدال بيزنطي
أعرف في حدود علمي أنه حينما
إشتد المرض علي محمد قال " إئتوني أكتب لكم كتابا لا تضلوا بعدي "

أعتقد بأنه لا يوجد دليل دامغ أكثر عُمقاً من ذاك ؟؟

مودتي *


----------



## ساره11 (25 مارس 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *الأخت الفاضلة ساره11
> دونما الدخول في جدال بيزنطي
> أعرف في حدود علمي أنه حينما
> إشتد المرض علي محمد قال " إئتوني أكتب لكم كتابا لا تضلوا بعدي "
> ...



هذا الكلام غير صحيح وان كنت متأكد فاتيني بهذا الكتاب لاني لم اره بعد


----------



## ساره11 (25 مارس 2013)

لماذا لم ترد يا AdmanTios أنا اعتقد أنك لا تملك الدليل على أمية محمد وبذللك تكون النبوءة في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( أو يدفع الكتاب لمن لا يعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا أعرف الكتابة ).  
ولماذا هشام المهندس لم يعد يرد


----------



## Jesus is the truth (25 مارس 2013)

ساره11 قال:


> وهنالك  في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( أو يدفع الكتاب لمن لا يعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا أعرف الكتابة ).
> والتي تخص محمد بكل وضوح



*الرد بنعمة الله *

*اولاً لنرى معاً النص *[Q-BIBLE]
* 29: 9 توانوا و ابهتوا تلذذوا و اعموا قد سكروا و ليس من الخمر                  ترنحوا و ليس من المسكر *
*                 29: 10 لان الرب قد سكب عليكم روح سبات و اغمض عيونكم الانبياء و                  رؤساؤكم الناظرون غطاهم *
*                 29: 11 و صارت لكم رؤيا الكل مثل كلام السفر المختوم الذي يدفعونه                  لعارف الكتابة قائلين اقرا هذا فيقول لا استطيع لانه مختوم                  *
*                 29: 12 او يدفع الكتاب لمن لا يعرف الكتابة و يقال له اقرا هذا                  فيقول لا اعرف الكتابة *
*                 29: 13 فقال السيد لان هذا الشعب قد اقترب الي بفمه و اكرمني                  بشفتيه و اما قلبه فابعده عني و صارت مخافتهم مني وصية الناس معلمة                 *
*                 29: 14 لذلك هانذا اعود اصنع بهذا الشعب عجبا و عجيبا فتبيد حكمة                  حكمائه و يختفي فهم فهمائه *
*                 29: 15 ويل للذين يتعمقون ليكتموا رايهم عن الرب فتصير اعمالهم في                  الظلمة و يقولون من يبصرنا و من يعرفنا *
*                 29: 16 يا لتحريفكم هل يحسب الجابل كالطين حتى يقول المصنوع عن                  صانعه لم يصنعني او تقول الجبلة عن جابلها لم يفهم *
[/Q-BIBLE]

*العدد عبري * 
*(HOT)**ונתן הספר על אשׁר לא־ידע ספר לאמר קרא נא־זה ואמר לא ידעתי ספר*׃
*فنيتان ها السيفير عل أشير ليوداع سيفير لمور كرا نازيه فاي امار لويداع اتي سيفير * 
​وترجمة النص حرفيا    *ويدفع الكتاب الي الذي لا يعرف الكتاب ويقال له اقراء فيقول لا اعرف الكتاب 
**اي انه ليس امي ولكنه رافض للكتاب معاند له ليس له معرفة كتابة الله* .. 
*الترجمة ذكرت المجاوب سيقول : لا اعرف ((  الكتابة)) اي ما هو مكتوب و ليست (( الكتابة عامة ))* *
اي المعنى هو لا اعرف ما (( هو مكتوب )) و يطابق لا اعرف القراءة التي هي خاصة بالكتاب المقدس و ليس بشكل عام* 

تفسير العدد 

* 	 	آيات (9-  	12) توانوا وابهتوا تلذذوا واعموا قد سكروا وليس من الخمر ترنحوا وليس من  	المسكر. لأن الرب قد سكب عليكم روح سبات وأغمض عيونكم الأنبياء ورؤساؤكم  	الناظرون غطاهم. وصارت لكم رؤيا الكل مثل كلام السفر المختوم الذي يدفعونه  	لعارف الكتابة قائلين اقرأ هذا فيقول لا استطيع لأنه مختوم. أو يدفع الكتاب  	لمن لا يعرف الكتابة ويقال له أقرا هذا فيقول لا اعرف الكتابة*.
 	 	 	من (9  	 	-16)  	تصوير لحالة الضلال التي وقع فيها الشعب فهم لا يفهمون ما هي إرادة الله في  	الخلاص ولذلك بدأوا من وراء ظهر النبي في عمل تحالف مع مصر. وهنا نري عيوب  	الشعب:-
 	 	 	1) *توانوا* = هم كانوا كمن في سبات. والنبي يتهكم عليهم فهم لم  	ينتبهوا لكلامه فهو أنذرهم واختاروا الضلال.
 	 	 	2)* إبهتوا *: من عمل الله دون أن يفهموا.
 	 	 	3) *تلذذوا* = هم غارقون في لذتهم غير منتبهين لكل ما سيأتي عليهم من  	مصائب.
 	 	 	4)* أعموا* = هم أغمضوا عيونهم بإرادتهم، والله تركهم ليعملوا ما  	يريدون.
 	 	 	5) *روح سبات* = حين ينزع الله روحه أو حين يغضب ينطفئ روح الله ولا  	يعود الإنسان يستمع لصوته فيكون كمن هو في سبات.
 	 	 	6) *وأغمض عيونكم* = هم اختاروا طريق العمى برفضهم سماع صوت الله  	فلذلك أغمض الله عيونهم.
 	 	 	7) *غطاهم* = حتى مشيريهم ما عادوا يرون فقد غطي رؤوسهم فلا يبصرون  	ولا يسمعون. وكان هذا حال  	 الكتبة والفريسيين 	أيام المسيح، كانوا كمن علي  	عيونهم برقع (2 كو 3: 14).
 	 	 	8) والكتاب لهم وكلام الأنبياء ما عاد مفهوما، كلام الأنبياء الحقيقيين  	كإشعياء، صار لهم *ككلام السفر المختوم* = هنا يتعجب النبي كيف أن  	اليهود لهم الناموس والهيكل والأنبياء مثله بينما هم علي هذا الحال، سكارى  	باحثين عن ملذات العالم، وصاروا غير فاهمين إرادة الله بل هم يتحدون  	إرادته. فصاروا يتعثرون في أي شيء في طريقهم إذ فقدوا الرؤية وآثروا  	أن يناموا ولا يبحثوا ويسمعوا شريعة الله فسكب الله عليهم نومًا عميقا.ً * 	سكروا وليس من الخمر* = هذه حالة من لا يدري بما 	 	 	حوله وبما يقال، وهذه كانت حالتهم.


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 مارس 2013)

وحسب علمي هشام المهندس لايستطيع الشيطان ان يتكلم بلسانه

بعكس محمد
​


----------



## AdmanTios (25 مارس 2013)

ساره11 قال:


> لماذا لم ترد يا AdmanTios أنا اعتقد أنك لا تملك الدليل على أمية محمد وبذللك تكون النبوءة في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( أو يدفع الكتاب لمن لا يعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا أعرف الكتابة ).
> ولماذا هشام المهندس لم يعد يرد



*مُجدداً الأخت الفاضلة ساره11 
دوماً ما يُدخلنا الجدال البيزنطي
لمثل هذه الحالات !!!! أؤكد مُجدداً
علي موضوع الجدال البيزنطي لعل
هذه الفكرة سقطت سهواً مع حضرتك !!

أيضاً تفضلتي مشكورة بهذه المُداخلة
" هذا الكلام غير صحيح وان كنت متأكد
فاتيني بهذا الكتاب لاني لم اره بعد "

فالجهل بها لا يعفي و لا يُغني !!!
و ليس لي بدخل لا من بعيد و لا قريب

و قد تفضل أخي الغالي Jesus is the truth
بشرح وافي لهذه النقطة بإستفاضة و إسهاب

السؤال هل تفضلي بالإطلاع علي 
الروابط التي قدمتها لشخصك أم مرت مرور الكرام

برجاء محبة التمعُن بالقراءة و لنا لقاء

مودتي*


----------



## ساره11 (25 مارس 2013)

احبت قلبي اريد ان اصل في النهاية انه ان لم يكن محمد هو من في هذه النبوة فهو بالتأكيد ليس يسوع عليه السلام وفقاً لما اسبقت من الادلة


----------



## Jesus is the truth (25 مارس 2013)

ساره11 قال:


> محمد ليس من كتب هذا الكتاب  فعندما قال كتبت صلح الحديبية فهو  لم يكتبه وانما كتبه علي ابن ابي طالب وانا اريد دليل ان محمد لم يكن امياً فمن علمه الكتابة بالاصل


اين دليلك على ان مُحمد لم يكتب هذا الكتاب (ولكني قلت اصلاً انني اعتقد انه لم يكتبة وإلا اين هو هذا الكتاب ؟ ) 

وما معنى امي  ؟
الامي في القرأن 
*- (فإن حاجوك فقل أسلمت وجهي لله ومن اتبعن وقل للذين أوتوا  الكتاب والأميين أأسلمتم فإن أسلموا فقد اهتدوا وإن تولوا فإنما عليك البلاغ والله  بصير بالبعاد) (آل عمران 20).

- (ومن أهل الكتاب من إن تأمنه بقنطار يؤده إليك ومنهم ن إن  تأمنه بدينارٍ لا يؤده إليك إلا ما دمت عليه قائماً ذلك بأنهم قالوا ليس علينا في  الأميين سبيل ويقولون على الله الكذب وهم يعلمون)  (آل عمران 75).

- (قل يا أيها الناس إني رسول الله إليكم جميعاً الذي له  ملك السموات والأرض لا إله إلا هو يحيي ويميت فآمنوا بالله ورسوله النبي الأمي الذي  يؤمن بالله وكلماته واتبعوه لعلكم تهتدون) (الأعراف  158).

- (الذين يتبعون الرسول النبي الأمي الذي يجدونه مكتوباً  عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل يأمرهم بالمعروف وينهاهم عن المنكر ويحل لهم الطيبات  ويحرم عليهم الخبائث ويضع عنهم إصرهم .. الآية)  (الأعراف 157).

- (هو الذي بعث في الأميين رسولاً منهم يتلوا عليهم آياته  ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة وإن كانوا من قبل لفي ضلال مبين) (الجمعة 2).

- (ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني وإن هم إلا  بظنون) (البقرة 78)

ومن الحديث ابت لك انه كان يعرف الكتابة 

وفـــــــي النهاية اقول لك ليس موضوعي هو هل محمد امي او لا موضوعي هو نبؤة اشعياء هل لديك اي تعليق ؟ فهذا القسم قسم مسيحي ولا يحق لنا النقاش في الاسلاميات 
*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (25 مارس 2013)

ساره11 قال:


> احبت قلبي اريد ان اصل في النهاية انه ان لم يكن محمد هو من في هذه النبوة فهو بالتأكيد ليس يسوع عليه السلام وفقاً لما اسبقت من الادلة


عن اي نبؤة تتحدثين ؟


----------



## ساره11 (25 مارس 2013)

انا لست شيخة ولا اعرف كل شيء عن ديني ولكن اعرف ان محمد هو أمي ونبوءة اشعياء هي له 
اما النبوءة الاولى في سفر التثنية 18 :18 أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ.

فنجد ان بعد الحوار كله اقرار بان صاحب هذه النبوءة هو بشر لا اله اي لا تنطبق على يسوع ولا يقارن الخالق بالمخلوق


----------



## Jesus is the truth (25 مارس 2013)

ساره11 قال:


> انا لست شيخة ولا اعرف كل شيء عن ديني ولكن اعرف ان محمد هو أمي


اذا تعلمي جيداً وبعدها تعالِ تناقشي معنا 



> ونبوءة اشعياء هي له


بالعافية ؟ اثبتي انها لهُ 



> اما النبوءة الاولى في سفر التثنية 18 :18 أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا  مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ،  فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ.
> 
> فنجد ان بعد الحوار كله اقرار بان صاحب هذه النبوءة هو بشر لا اله اي لا تنطبق على يسوع ولا يقارن الخالق بالمخلوق



لماذا لم تقتبسي اي رد وتعقبي علية ! ونعيدة لكِ مرة اخرى لعلك تقرأين 
*اسباب عدم انطباق النبوة في تثنية **18**علي رسول الاسلام*

*Holy_bible_1*



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_*Deuteronomy 18:15–18.*_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* God promised Moses, “I will raise up for them [Israel] a Prophet like you from among their brethren, and will put My words in His mouth, and He shall speak to them all that I command Him” (v. 18). Muslims believe this prophecy is fulfilled in Muhammad, as the Qur’an claims when it refers to “the unlettered Prophet [Muhammad], Whom they find mentioned in their own (Scriptures), in the Law and the Gospels” (7:157).*[/FONT]


*تثنية *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*18: 15-18 *[/FONT]*وعد الرب موسي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  *[/FONT]أقيم لهم ( اسرائيل ) نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك، وأجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به "  (18)
*والمسلمين يؤمنون ان هذه النبوه اكتملت في محمد كما قال القران عندما اشار الي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  *[/FONT]*الرسول الامي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*( *[/FONT]*محمد *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) *[/FONT]*الذي يجدونه مكتوبا عندهم في التوراه والانجيل *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  ( *[/FONT]*الاعراف *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 157 ) *[/FONT] 


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*However, this prophecy could not be a reference to Muhammad for several reasons.*[/FONT]


*ولكن هذه النبوه لايمكن ان تشير الي محمد لعدة اسباب * 


   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*First, it is clear that the term “brethren” means fellow Israelites. For the Jewish Levites were told in the same passage that “they shall have no inheritance among their brethren” (v. 2).*[/FONT]


*اولا واضح تماما ان مصطلح اخوه يعني بقية اسرائيل *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*فقيل لللاويين اليهود في نفس الاصحاح ما يلي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  *[/FONT]*فلا يكون له نصيب في وسط اخوته *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  *[/FONT]*عدد *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2*[/FONT]

  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Second, since the term “brethren” refers to Israel, not to their Arab antagonists, why would God raise up for Israel a prophet from their enemies?*[/FONT]


*ثانيا لان مصطلح اخوتهم يشير الي اسرائيل وليس الي اعداؤهم العرب *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, *[/FONT]*فلماذا سيقيم الرب لاسرائيل نبيا من اعدائهم ؟*


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Third, elsewhere in this book the term “brethren” also means fellow Israelites, not foreigners. God told the Jews to chose a king “from among your brethren,” not a “foreigner” (Deut. 17:15). Israel never chose a non-Jewish king.*[/FONT]


*ثالثا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: *[/FONT]*في مكان اخر في هذا السفر مصطلح اخوتهم يعني اتباع اسرائيل وليس الاغراب *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*قال الرب لليهود ليختاروا ملك *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*" *[/FONT]*فإنك تجعل عليك ملكا الذي يختاره الرب إلهك*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*من وسط إخوتك تجعل عليك ملكا*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*لا يحل لك أن تجعل عليك رجلا أجنبيا ليس هو أخاك *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  ( *[/FONT]*تثنية *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*17: 15 ) *[/FONT]*والاسرائيليين ابدا لم يختاروا ملك ليس يهودي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*( *[/FONT]*ملحوظه مني ولا حتي قاضي او كاهن او خادم للهيكل *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*)*[/FONT]

  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Fourth, Muhammad came from Ishmael, as even Muslims admit, and heirs to the Jewish throne came from Isaac. According to the Torah, when Abraham prayed, “Oh that Ishmael might live before You!” God answered emphatically, “My covenant I will establish with Isaac” (Gen. 17:21). Later God repeated, “In Isaac your seed shall be called” (Gen. 21:12).*[/FONT]


*رابعا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: *[/FONT]*محمد جاء من اسماعيل *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*( *[/FONT]*ملحوظه مني هذا غير مؤكد *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) *[/FONT]*وحتي المسلمين اعترفوا ان وراثة العرش لليهود اتت من اسحاق *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, *[/FONT]*حسب التوراه عندما صلي ابراهيم *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  *[/FONT]*ليت اسماعيل يعيش امامك *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  *[/FONT]*واجاب الرب بالنبوه *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  *[/FONT]*ولكن عهدي اقيمه مع اسحاق *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  ( *[/FONT]*تكوين *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*17: 21 ) *[/FONT]*وبعد ذلك كرر الرب *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  *[/FONT]*لآنه باسحاق يدعي لك نسل *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  ( *[/FONT]*تكوين *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*21: 12 )*[/FONT]

  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Fifth, the Qur’an itself states that the prophetic line came through Isaac, not Ishmael: “And We bestowed on him Isaac and Jacob, and We established the Prophethood and the Scripture among his seed” (29:27). *[/FONT] 


*خامسا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: *[/FONT]*القران نفسه ينص علي ان خط النبوه جاء عن طريق اسحاق وليس اسماعيل *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*" *[/FONT]*وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ ٱلنُّبُوَّةَ وَٱلْكِتَابَ *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  ( *[/FONT]*العنكبوت *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 27 ) *[/FONT] 


  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Sixth, according to the earliest authentic ********s,*[/FONT]*﻿*10*﻿ *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Jesus, not Muhammad, completely fulfilled this verse, since he was from among his Jewish brethren (cf. Gal. 4:4). He also fulfilled Deuteronomy 18:18 perfectly: “He shall speak to them all that I [God] command Him.” Jesus said, “I do nothing of Myself;  but as My Father taught Me, I speak these things” (John 8:28). And, “I have not spoken on My own authority;  but the Father who sent Me gave Me a command, what I should say and what I should speak” (John 12:49). He called himself a “prophet” (Luke 13:33), and the people considered him a prophet (Matt. 21:11;  Luke 7:16;  24:19;  John 4:19;  6:14;  7:40;  9:17). As the Son of God, Jesus was prophet (speaking to men for God), priest (Heb. 7–10, speaking to God for men), and king (reigning over men for God, Rev. 19–20).*[/FONT]


*سادسا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: *[/FONT]*وفقا لاقدم وثائق اصليه يسوع وليس محمد هو من اكمل هذه الاية لانه كان من بين اخوته اليهود *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*( *[/FONT]*غلاطيه *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*4: 4 ) *[/FONT]*هو الذي تمم تثنية *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*18: 18 *[/FONT]*تماما *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  *[/FONT]*فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*( *[/FONT]*الله *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) *[/FONT]*به *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  *[/FONT]*وقال يسوع *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*" *[/FONT]*ولست أفعل شيئا من نفسي ، بل أتكلم بهذا كما علمني أبي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*, *[/FONT]*اتكلم بهذه الاشياء *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  *[/FONT]*يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*8: 28 *[/FONT]*وايضا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  *[/FONT]*لأني لم أتكلم من نفسي، لكن الآب الذي أرسلني هو أعطاني وصية*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: *[/FONT]*ماذا أقول وبماذا أتكلم *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  ( *[/FONT]*يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*12: 49 ) *[/FONT]*واطلق علي نفسه *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  *[/FONT]*نبي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*"  ( *[/FONT]*لوقا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*13: 33 ) *[/FONT]*واعتبره الناس نبي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*( *[/FONT]*متي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*12: 11 *[/FONT]*و لوقا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*7: 16 *[/FONT]*و لوقا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*24: 19 *[/FONT]*و يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*4: 19 *[/FONT]*و يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*6: 14 *[/FONT]*و يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*7: 40 *[/FONT]*ويوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*9: 17 ) . *[/FONT]*وبما انه ابن الله يسوع كان نبي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*( *[/FONT]*يكلم الناس لله *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) , *[/FONT]*كاهن *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*( *[/FONT]*عبرانيين *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*7 – 10 *[/FONT]*يكلم الله للناس *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*)*[/FONT]*وملك *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*( *[/FONT]*يملك علي الناس لله رؤيا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*19 – 20 ) *[/FONT] 

  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Finally, there are other characteristics of the “Prophet” to come that fit only Jesus, not Muhammad. These include things like speaking with God “face to face” and performing “signs and wonders,” which in the Qur’an Muhammad admitted he did not do.*[/FONT]
i 


*واخيرا **: **هناك خصائص اخري لهذا **"  **النبي **"  **لا تناسب غير يسوع فقط وليس محمد **. **منها اشياء مثل الحديث مع الله وجها لوجه ويقوم بايات وعجائب والتي في القران اعترف محمد بانه لم يفعل**. * 






*واضيف تعليق قصير*



*من يكلم الرب في سفر التثنية ؟ * 
*بالطبع الاجابه الرب يهوه يكلم شعب اسرائيل * 
*فهل يوعد الرب شعبه الخاص المميز عن بقية الشعوب عن نبي من شعب هو عدو لاسرائيل ؟ * 
*بالطبع لا فلا يقبل ذلك الا انسان غير عاقل*
*الرب يوعد شعبه بان يقيم لهم نبي يقودهم لما هو افضل مما فعله موسي وبالطبع موسي قاد شعب اسرائيل الي ارض الموعد كنعان اما الرب يسوع المسيح يقودهم الي ما هو افضل كنعان السمائيه * 
*الرب يوعد شعبه بان يقيم لهم نبي منهم مثل الله مثل موسي فهو له طبيعه واحده مكونه من طبيعه الهية وطبيعه بشريه مثل موسي فهل من يلقب برسول الاسلام كان له طبيعه لاهوتيه وطبيعه ناسوتيه * 
*وهل الرب يضل شعبه لدرجة ان يوعدهم بنبوه المفروض تفرحهم جدا ويكون مضمون هذه النبوه ان يخرج لهم رسول اممي امي يتقل اليهود ويذبحهم مثلما فعل رسول الاسلام في بني قريظه وغيرهم عندما كان يذبحهم بيده في الخندق ؟ * 
*بالطبع لن يقول الرب لشعبه نبوه تفرحهم وياتي هذا النبي يذبحهم بيده  * 



*ايضا ما المناسبه التي قال الرب هذه النبوه لشعبه اسرائيل ؟  * 
*الرب اخبر شعبه علي لسان موسي هذه النبوه في موقف خاص جدا ومهيب وهو ظهور الرب بهذا المنظر العظيم المهيب لاول مره لشعبه علي جبل سيناء وصاحب الظهور زلزله عظيمه ونار قويه **.*
*سفر الخروج **19 * 
*10 **فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى**: «**اذْهَبْ إِلَى الشَّعْبِ وَقَدِّسْهُمُ الْيَوْمَ وَغَدًا، وَلْيَغْسِلُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ،*
*11 **وَيَكُونُوا مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لِلْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ**. **لأَنَّهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَنْزِلُ الرَّبُّ أَمَامَ عِيُونِ جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ عَلَى جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ**.*
*12 **وَتُقِيمُ لِلشَّعْبِ حُدُودًا مِنْ كُلِّ نَاحِيَةٍ، قَائِلاً**: **احْتَرِزُوا مِنْ أَنْ تَصْعَدُوا إِلَى الْجَبَلِ أَوْ تَمَسُّوا طَرَفَهُ**. **كُلُّ مَنْ يَمَسُّ الْجَبَلَ يُقْتَلُ قَتْلاً**.*
*13 **لاَ تَمَسُّهُ يَدٌ بَلْ يُرْجَمُ رَجْمًا أَوْ يُرْمَى رَمْيًا**. **بَهِيمَةً كَانَ أَمْ إِنْسَانًا لاَ يَعِيشُ**. **أَمَّا عِنْدَ صَوْتِ الْبُوقِ فَهُمْ يَصْعَدُونَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ**».*
*14 **فَانْحَدَرَ مُوسَى مِنَ الْجَبَلِ إِلَى الشَّعْبِ، وَقَدَّسَ الشَّعْبَ وَغَسَلُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ**.*
*15 **وَقَالَ لِلشَّعْبِ**: «**كُونُوا مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لِلْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ**. **لاَ تَقْرُبُوا امْرَأَةً**».*
*16 **وَحَدَثَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ لَمَّا كَانَ الصَّبَاحُ أَنَّهُ صَارَتْ رُعُودٌ وَبُرُوقٌ وَسَحَابٌ ثَقِيلٌ عَلَى الْجَبَلِ، وَصَوْتُ بُوق شَدِيدٌ جِدًّا**. **فَارْتَعَدَ كُلُّ الشَّعْبِ الَّذِي فِي الْمَحَلَّةِ**.*
*17 **وَأَخْرَجَ مُوسَى الشَّعْبَ مِنَ الْمَحَلَّةِ لِمُلاَقَاةِ اللهِ، فَوَقَفُوا فِي أَسْفَلِ الْجَبَلِ**.*
*18 **وَكَانَ جَبَلُ سِينَاءَ كُلُّهُ يُدَخِّنُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ نَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ بِالنَّارِ، وَصَعِدَ دُخَانُهُ كَدُخَانِ الأَتُونِ، وَارْتَجَفَ كُلُّ الْجَبَلِ جِدًّا**.*
*19 **فَكَانَ صَوْتُ الْبُوقِ يَزْدَادُ اشْتِدَادًا جِدًّا، وَمُوسَى يَتَكَلَّمُ وَاللهُ يُجِيبُهُ بِصَوْتٍ**.*
*20 **وَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ، إِلَى رَأْسِ الْجَبَلِ، وَدَعَا اللهُ مُوسَى إِلَى رَأْسِ الْجَبَلِ**. **فَصَعِدَ مُوسَى**.*
*21 **فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى**: «**انْحَدِرْ حَذِّرِ الشَّعْبَ لِئَلاَّ يَقْتَحِمُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ لِيَنْظُرُوا، فَيَسْقُطَ مِنْهُمْ كَثِيرُونَ**.*
*22 **وَلْيَتَقَدَّسْ أَيْضًا الْكَهَنَةُ الَّذِينَ يَقْتَرِبُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ لِئَلاَّ يَبْطِشَ بِهِمِ الرَّبُّ**».*
*23 **فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلرَّبِّ**: «**لاَ يَقْدِرُ الشَّعْبُ أَنْ يَصْعَدَ إِلَى جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ حَذَّرْتَنَا قَائِلاً**: **أَقِمْ حُدُودًا لِلْجَبَلِ وَقَدِّسْهُ**».*
*24 **فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ**: «**اذْهَبِ انْحَدِرْ ثُمَّ اصْعَدْ أَنْتَ وَهَارُونُ مَعَكَ**. **وَأَمَّا الْكَهَنَةُ وَالشَّعْبُ فَلاَ يَقْتَحِمُوا لِيَصْعَدُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ لِئَلاَّ يَبْطِشَ بِهِمْ**».*
 *ولما حدث هذا خاف الشعب جدا وارتعد  * 
*سفر الخروج **20*
*18 **وَكَانَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ يَرَوْنَ الرُّعُودَ وَالْبُرُوقَ وَصَوْتَ الْبُوقِ، وَالْجَبَلَ يُدَخِّنُ**. **وَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّعْبُ ارْتَعَدُوا وَوَقَفُوا مِنْ بَعِيدٍ،*
*19 **وَقَالُوا لِمُوسَى**: «**تَكَلَّمْ أَنْتَ مَعَنَا فَنَسْمَعَ**. **وَلاَ يَتَكَلَّمْ مَعَنَا اللهُ لِئَلاَّ نَمُوتَ**».*



*وهذه النبوه قالها الرب لشعبه علي لسان موسي تذكيرا لهذا الموقف المهيب وخوفهم العظيم بسبب*
*سفر التثنية **18 * 
15 يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من إخوتك مثلي. له تسمعون  
16 حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا: لا أعود أسمع صوت الرب إلهي ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت  



*فلما خاف الشعب جدا طلبوا ان لا يتكلموا مع الرب بهذه الطريقه المهيبة والنار العظيمه لخوفهم من الموت فهم يريدوا ان يتعاملوا مع الرب بالطبع ولكن بطريقه يظهر فيها بصورة وديعه * 
*إنجيل متى *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*11: 29*[/FONT]


*اِحْمِلُوا 			نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا 			مِنِّي، لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ 			الْقَلْبِ، فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً 			لِنُفُوسِكُمْ*



*إنجيل متى *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*21: 5*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*«*[/FONT]*قُولُوا 			لابْنَةِ صِهْيَوْنَ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: 			*[/FONT]*هُوَذَا 			مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِيكِ وَدِيعًا، رَاكِبًا 			عَلَى أَتَانٍ وَجَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*».*[/FONT]



*اذا فهي نبوة مؤكده عن ظهور للرب في صورة هذا النبي بدل من ظهوره علي جبل حوريب اي ان النبي يكون صورة الله الغير منظور * 
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1: 15*[/FONT]


*الَّذِي 			هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، 			بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ*



*والرب مدحهم فيما قالوا * 
*سفر التثنية **18*
17 قال لي الرب: قد أحسنوا في ما تكلموا  
فهو يقول انهم تكلموا بالحسن لانهم طلبوا ان يروا الرب بطريقه اسهل فوعدهم انه سيظهر لهم بطريقه اسفل فقال لهم  



18 أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك، وأجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به  



*وايضا الرب يقول ان كلامه في فم النبي فالكلام الذي ينطقه هو من اللاهوت وبالطبع اله الاسلام لم يكن كلامه في فم الرسول ولكن من اله الاسلام الي ام الكتاب ومن ام الكتاب الي اللوح المحفوظ ومن اللوح المحفوظ في رحلة الملائكه الشهيره الي مواقع النجوم ومن مواقع النجوم الي جبريل ومن جبريل الي رسول الاسلام ولهذا ايضا لا تنطبق النبوه علي رسول الاسلام * 



*وايضا يقول الرب فيكلمهم بكل ما ما اوصيه به * 
*والسؤال يكلم من ؟ * 
*المفروض انه يكلم اليهود ولكن رسول الاسلام جاء ليكلم قريش واهل مكه والمدينه * 
*وهو لم يكلم اليهود ولكن ذبح اليهود واخذ نساؤهم سبايا واموالهم * 
*فبالطبع كل مكونات النبوه لا تنطبق علي رسول الاسلام  * 



*ويكمل سفر التثنية **18 **ببعض الشروط المهمة * 
19 ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي أنا أطالبه  



*اي ان هذا النبي الذي يدور حوله الكلام لا يدين احد في ظهوره ولكن يترك الدينونه لوقت اخر لكل من لا يؤمن به والكلام الذي يتكلم به هو الذي يدين ونجد ان المسيح قال هذا*
*إنجيل يوحنا *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*12: 48*[/FONT]


*مَنْ 			رَذَلَنِي وَلَمْ يَقْبَلْ كَلاَمِي 			فَلَهُ مَنْ يَدِينُهُ*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. 			*[/FONT]*اَلْكَلاَمُ 			الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهِ هُوَ يَدِينُهُ 			فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ،*



*انجيل لوقا **22*
*50 **وَضَرَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ الْيُمْنَى**.*
*51 **فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وقَالَ**: «**دَعُوا إِلَى هذَا**!» **وَلَمَسَ أُذْنَهُ وَأَبْرَأَهَا**.*
*52 **ثُمَّ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقُوَّادِ جُنْدِ الْهَيْكَلِ وَالشُّيُوخِ الْمُقْبِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ**: «**كَأَنَّهُ عَلَى لِصٍّ خَرَجْتُمْ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ**! * 
*وفعل هذا بوضوح فهو لم يعاقب اي احد من الذين رفضوه بل شفي بعضهم مثل اذن العبد وغيره*
*اما رسول الاسلام فهو كان يقتل كل من يرفض الاعتراف به كرسول ويبعث سريه او غزوه لاغتيال من قال فيه شعرا رجلا كان او امراه اذا فهذه النبوه بالتاكيد لا تنطبق علي رسول الاسلام * 
*وايضا العدد التالي يقول * 
20 وأما النبي الذي يطغي، فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم أوصه أن يتكلم به، أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة أخرى، فيموت ذلك النبي  



*اما النبي فيموت ميته معلنه انه فيه غضب الرب عليه بمعني يموت مسموم او تضربه امراه مثل اليفانا او محتقر او ضربه مؤلمه او ينتن جسده مسلما حدث مع هيرودس المهم لا ينزل بشيبه صالحه الي الهاوية ولا يموت شهيد * 
*وهذا ايضا حدث مع رسول الاسلام عندما سمته المراه اليهوديه وبدا الامه الكثيره علي يد امراه وليس رجل ومات متالك وليس شهيد بعد ان ربات بطنه واخضرت انامله * 



*وهنا ايضا شيئ مهم نجد انه في عدد **15 **قال مثلي وفي عدد **18 **قال مثلك فالله يتكلم عن مثليته لنفسه ومثليته لموسي*
*اذا فلو ادعي احدهم ان هذا علي بشر كنبي او رسول فهو يدعي الالوهية لهذا الرسول فيجب علي كل من يقول ان هذه النبوه عن محمد ان يتوب عن خطيته بتاليه رسوله * 



*والمجد لله دائما*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (25 مارس 2013)

يا جماعة الموضوع عن نبؤة سفر التثنية وتم طرح شبهه اخرى وهي عن اشعياء وتم سحق الشبهتين >> فهل يا اخ / اخت سارة  لديك اي اسئلة اخرى ؟ 

ملحوظة : انت وضعت الشبهه في غير محلها اصلاً


----------



## ساره11 (25 مارس 2013)

لماذا اناقشكن بوجود رسولي في كتاب محرف وطغى عليه الزمن اقرأ عنه في ويكيبيديا وقد تم تغيره 100 مرة حتى الان يوجد عدة نسخ مختلفة ولا نعلم ايها من عند الله


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2013)

*يُغلق للمراجعه​*


----------



## أَمَة (26 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يُغلق للمراجعه*​



 أشكرك أختي الحبيبة دونا على تدخلك وغلق الموضوع.
الرب يبارك خدمتك.

تمت مراجعة الموضوع وحُذِفَت منه جميع المشاركات الخارجة عن المضمون والتي تطرقت الى الإسلاميات والنصوص القرآنية، وهذه كلها مخالفة لقوانين القسم.


----------



## أَمَة (26 مارس 2013)

أحب أن أشكر أولا جميع الاخوة الذين تعبوا في كتابة الردود ووضعوا روابطا مفيدة للقارئ الكريم. ​ 
ومن أجل خاطر هذا القارئ الكريم أحببت أن أرد على مشاركة الاخت سارة الأخيرة.​ 
*++++++++*




ساره11 قال:


> *لماذا اناقشكن بوجود رسولي في كتاب محرف* وطغى عليه الزمن اقرأ عنه في ويكيبيديا وقد تم تغيره 100 مرة حتى الان يوجد عدة نسخ مختلفة ولا نعلم ايها من عند الله


 
*سؤالك* يا اخت سارة *في غاية الغرابة لأنه يناقض موضوعك والهدف منه.*

أنت أتيت الينا متحدية ولم نبادرك نحن، واخترتِ عنوانك للموضوع *"للمتمكنبن فقط"* دلالة على تحديك الذي زال أمام ريح الحقائق العاصفة التي هبت في مشاركات أعضاء المنتدى المباركين. 
 
كيف يكون الكتاب محرفا وفي موضوع إقتباسات آيات من سفر التثنية والخروج، ومتى ولوقا والتكوين واشعيا. الست انت من قلتِ: "هذا تصديق حرفي لما جاء في نبوءة الكتاب المقدس. " ؟!

*كيف اصبح التصديق الحرفي محرفا!؟*

*ليس صحيحُ* ما ذكرتيه في مشاركته هذه #*14* ا أن الحوار الموجود في موضوعك دار بين بين " القس ( فان هيردن ) وشاب مسلم" .

*الحقيقة هي* أن موضوعك قد مر على تواجده في سوق التجارة الدينية عشرات السنين وبدأ يظهر في (سوق) الأنترنت مع بداية نشاط المواقع الإسلامية، وأنا شخصيا أستلمته على بريدي  الألكتروني قبل أكثر من خمسة عشر سنة لم أعرف وقتها مصدره.

*أنه من كتابات* المدعو الشيخ أحمد ديدات الذي فتح فمه متطاولا على السيد المسيح ومجدفا على الوهيته وكتب الكثير من الكتب ضد الرب فسممت أفكاره المسلمين البسطاء. وإذا بفمه يخرس ويده تشل ورجله تكسح نتيجة لخطيته العظيمة ضد رب المجد لمدة* 112* شهرا (من ابريل 1996 حتى اغسطس 2005) .

 *الجواب على سؤالك المناقض المنطق بسيط جدا*: 

المسلم مستميت لإثبات نبوة محمد من الكتاب المقدس.

نصلي من أجل خلاصك من الهلاك الأبدي ومن أجل خلاصهم جميعا.


----------

